# BIG CHIEF SODA BOTTLES ~ EARLIEST & LATEST ~ EMBOSSED & ACLs



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a work in progress which I will be adding to as time goes by. I encourage contributions because my collection of Big Chief's is limited and I will need help from other members to fill in a lot of gaps, especially with the non-acl embossed Big Chief's which I do not have as I currently only collect the acls. The primary focus of this thread will be to try and determine and show pictures of the earliest (and possibly first ever) Big Chief bottle as well as the latest (and possibly last) one ever produced. Pictures from any source, including eBay, etc; are totally welcomed just as long as there is a date associated with it that will allow us to establish a production date. To my knowledge there has never been an extensive study about Big Chief's and with as many members as possible contributing to this thread, it could turn out to be fun as well as the "go-to" site for Big Chief collectors and enthusiast. So if you have a Big Chief bottle you'd like to share with the world, (embossed or acl) please post a picture of it and tell us ... 1.  Where it was produced?2.  When it was produced?3.  Which glass company made it? The majority (if not all of them) should be marked with "Coca Cola Company." But a non-Coca Cola would be of particular interest (if one even exist). All of mine are Coca Cola's. Don't worry about trying to keep them in any form of a chronological date order, we'll figure that out later. I hope this turns out to be a fun thread - all members are invited to participate. I'll start things off with ... 1.  Bottle ~ Mason City, Iowa ~ Owens-Illinois ~ Duraglas ~ 7 <(I)> 53 (*1953*)2.  Newspaper article ~ The Mason City Globe-Gazette ~ Iowa ~ April 28, *1931* (I will be posting as many Big Chief articles and ads as I can find)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

Reminder ... Just because a lot of the earlier, embossed Big Chief bottles have patent dates on them, such as 1925, that doesn't necessarily indicate when they were "produced/issued/distributed"  Part of what I'm hoping to establish here is the earliest *date-marked* Big Chief bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

The *earliest acl *Big Chief in my collection is this one  ... 1.  Florence, Colorado ~ Coca Cola Bottling Company2.  Owens-Illinois ~ 9 <(I)> 1.  ~ (*1941*) Can anyone beat this with an earlier acl?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

I forgot to post this keen ad with my Mason City, Iowa bottle ... The Mason City Globe-Gazette ~ Iowa ~ July 31, 1931


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

Anything related to Big Chief is okay - just as long as we have a *date*. When all is said and done I will try and organize everything into chronological order. But for now it's a total free-for-all! Root Beer Stand ~ Kansas City, Missouri ~ *1933*


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

I couldn't get that great of pics because it has a lot of wear from being in the ground.               around top of logo: MARQUETTE BOTTLWORKS MARQUETTE,MICH             directly under the chief's head: KAW-BAW-CAM             band below that: THE CHIEF OF ALL BEVERAGES             BOTTOM: large M in the center                           CONTENTS 7 FL. OZ                           directly above the M is a 1. or I.                          below M is: 9 <I> 47       IT HAS THE OLD OWENS ILLINOIS MARK.  The 4 is a little above the 7.  One interesting thin I noticed about the embossed bottles is that the chiefs have different names in different areas of the country.Need anymore info just ask.Lisa[attachment=big chief 004.JPG] [attachment=big chief 002.JPG][attachment=big chief 005.JPG]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 23, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

Forgot a pic.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

Lisa Extremely cool bottle and one I've never even seen a picture of - that's the sort of thing I'm talkin' about. As near as I can determine, the earliest embossed Big Chief's were like the ROOT patent below except that somewhere along the line they added the image of an Indian to them. The December 29, 1925 patent date is likely to be on a lot of the earlier Big Chief's. But, as I mentioned earlier, the patent date isn't necessarily when they were produced.


----------



## MichaelFla (Aug 23, 2014)

Bob, what you are asking might be a tall order. I did a quick search, and these bottles and memorabilia proliferate on the web. eBay is full of them, and you have posted about them on here and TreasureNet (at least, I assume SODABOTTLESBOB is you on there). And there is also this website about them. I think there might just be too much information.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

Michael I hear what you're saying and took all of that into consideration before starting this thread. And even though I said this is a free-for-all, my main focus is to draw out bottles like the one Lisa posted, which is a new one for me, but especially to try and find ... 1.  The earliest and latest *embossed *Big Chief2.  The earliest and latest *ACL *Big Chief It's one thing to assume the earliest embossed Big Chief is dated 1925, but something altogether different to actually find one with that date on it. I currently have about 50 Big Chief ACLs, but only one embossed example. Speaking for myself, because the embossed bottles seem to be abundant and for the most part affordable, I am considering adding a number of the embossed bottles to my collection, which is also part of the reason I started this thread so as to see what others had. Thanks for the input - it is very much appreciated. And, yes, I'm known as SODABOTTLEBOB on TreasureNet. But here is where I usually hang my hat because TreasureNet doesn't necessarily focus on soda bottles and just lumps everything together under "Glass."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 23, 2014)

P.S. We're not likely to see ads like this on TreasureNet nor on very many other websites. I am posting them exclusively on AntiqueBottles.net. This is just one of many I intend to post as this thread progresses. From ... Mt Vernon Register-News ~ Mt Vernon, Illinois ~ July 3, 1953


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 23, 2014)

I love this thread. Here in the U.P. of Michigan I have dug up so many different varieties of sodas, a few of which are embossed.  I never realized they had that many brands of soda back then.  Bye the way Bob was Mountain Dew a Southern thing when it first started I can dig one here for nothing.Lisa


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 24, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> Bye the way Bob was Mountain Dew a Southern thing when it first started I can dig one here for nothing.Lisa



Lisa Mt Dew originated in 1948 in Tennessee, which by most accounts is considered the *upper *south. There is a great deal of information on the Internet about the history of Mt Dew, with one of the best examinations being compiled by forum member Morbious_fod. Here's the link to one of his many interesting articles ...  http://www.tazewell-orange.com/dewlegndpart1.html By the way, exactly what did you mean when you said "I can dig one here for nothing"


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 24, 2014)

Means I can't type LOL. I meant I Can't dig one here for anything.Lisa


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 25, 2014)

I've found them in nj but they were not old enough at the time . dug one in ohio  and wile  snorkeling found one in Florida .


----------



## M.C.Glass (Aug 26, 2014)

I have one Big Chief embossed like the 1925 patent. It's an OI bottle made in Oakland, CA in 1941. It has Twin Falls, Ida on the bottom. Not the earliest or latest, but she's a beauty.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 26, 2014)

Great stuff, especially the root beer stand.  Merchandising at its best.


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 26, 2014)

MCglass your bottle looks mint, like it was never used. Beautiful!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for your participation thus far.

The 1941 bottle that MCglass posted is a good example of just how long they continued using the same style. If I could find one like it issued in 1925-1926 and in near mint condition, I'd probably buy it.

So far, the earliest date I have been able to find for an embossed Big Chief is this one currently on eBay. The seller doesn't know it, but if he's reading the numbers properly, his bottle was made by the Graham Glass Company in 1928. Unfortunately, the pictures he posted are so poor that its hard to see what the bottle looks like let alone the condition it's in. But based on his description, it doesn't appear to be in that great of shape, especially at his asking price of $31.49. This goes back to what I was saying about patent dates vs. issue dates. It would be nice if sellers knew more about the bottles they were listing, but I suppose we've all been down that road before and its likely not to change. Its especially comical to see a listing saying a bottle is from the 1920s or 1930s and then see a picture of the base showing it's an obvious 1940s bottle.  

Here's the seller's description and link to the listing ...    

"This is a vintage Big Chief 8 inch Aqua Soda bottle. It is from Sedalia Mo. It says COCA COLA BOTTLING CO.6(orG)28 3784E SEDALIA MO. It is in nice condition with very few abrasion marks on it. Any questions please email."

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BIG-CHIEF-AQUA-8-in-SODA-BOTTLE-SEDALIA-MO-/291208825157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43cd660945


The first picture is, of course, of the bottle, and the second image is of the Graham Glass Company date codes.  Notice near the bottom ...

G ++    Heel?    All Plants    Coca Cola    1927    Porter (1996:4)

Also notice what the ++ represent

Note:  The bottom sentence of the codes did not copy completly, but it says ...

+
+ Frequently, the "E" and "G" are separated in the coding (e.g.  1865E  G25).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

P.S. Where are the true 1925 and 1926 embossed Big Chief bottles - and do they even exist?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

Quick update thus far ... Earliest Embossed Big Chief = 1928Earliest ACL Big Chief = 1941


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

SODAPOPBOB sorry off the subject do you know where I can find a list of all cities and towns from Missouri that came out with 6 oz. D Pat. Coca-Cola bottles?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

Because we all enjoy pictures ... 1.  Six pack ~ Date and location unknown2.  Newspaper Ad ~ The Iola Register ~ Iola, Kansas ~ August 15, *1947* ( I have one of these identical Iola, Kansas bottles that is an Owens-Illinois and dated 1956 )


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

Bert DeWitt said:
			
		

> SODAPOPBOB sorry off the subject do you know where I can find a list of all cities and towns from Missouri that came out with 6 oz. D Pat. Coca-Cola bottles?



Bert I saw your other post about this and unless someone beats me to it I will let you know this evening - I'm just heading out for the day.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh okay thank you kindly.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 26, 2014)

in the end in all comes down to who is the real big chief.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

sunrunner said:
			
		

> in the end in all comes down to who is the real big chief.



The earliest Big Chief ACL listed in the 2002 Third Edition book "Collecting Applied Color Label Soda Bottles" is this one from ... *Safford, Arizona ~ 1939 ~ Extremely Rare* But no confirmation on the date for the Safford bottle other than what it says in the book. (I need a hands-on confirmation before listing it as a possible earliest). There are 34 Big Chief's listed in the book but only 9 of them are pictured. It shows one from McAllen, Texas (1941) that sold sometime between 1998 and 2002 for $1,200  1. Safford, Arizona Big Chief from book2. McAllen, Texas Big Chief (Which I don't have but hope to someday)


----------



## MichaelFla (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunrunner, I think the _real_ "Big Chief" is E. A. Zatarain, based on this February 1922 copy of The Re-Ly-On Bottler.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

Another aspect I'm working on is to try and match as many ads as I can to pictures of the  corresponding bottles. So far this has proven to be quite a challenge because ads with pictures are hard to find and require hours of searching through hundreds of listings. In this particular case I lucked out and found one of each ... 1.  Ad ~ The MT Vernon Register-News ~ Illinois ~ September 8, *1953*2.  Corresponding Bottle Note:  I don't know about the rest of you, but in 1953 I was just learning to walk and talk. (Lol)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

P.S. I forgot to mention that the same bottle as the last one I posted was used in other Illinois cities as well, but to try and figure all of that stuff out and whether certain bottles were regional, is beyond my current abilities and attention span!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been told this Big Chief Soda is a tough one. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks pretty awesome!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> I've been told this Big Chief Soda is a tough one. LEON.


 Leon: Please post some more of your Big Chief cans (that is if you have any, which I don't) Thanks


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

There's a Big Chief bottle currently on eBay that caught my eye. Notice the seller's description below where he says the bottle is marked with ROGT. The seller doesn't know it but the word is actually ROOT, for the Root Glass Company. Because I know Root Glass was purchased by Owens-Illinois Glass in 1932, the bottle has to date no later than 1932. Anyway, I sent the seller an inquiry asking what the two numbers were to the right of the word ROOT, which would be the date it was made.

 I just heard back from him and this is his copy/pasted reply ...

"Thank you for letting me know about the Root. It is challenging reading some of these! The year is 29. When I was looking at it I noticed a circle that looks like an imperfection in the glass. I photo'd it and am attatching. It is a lovely bottle."

Original Description ...

"This bottle is so cool, it's hard to sell. Big Chief bottle in a great Coca Cola green. It has Bottle Pat'd Oct 29 1925 Min Contents 6 1/2 oz., and below that CCC Co around the bottom half of the bottle. The letters ROGT are on the very bottom edge. The bottom reads Carlsbad New Mexico."

eBay Link ...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Chief-1929-Patented-Bottle-/121420437776?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4538d910


This next part is a quote and link from the Bottle Makers Marks website ...

"Root Glass Company was bought by Owens-Illinois Glass Company in 1932."

http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/root-glass-company-terre-haute-indiana/


Conclusion ...

I'm not sure when the first ROOT, Big Chief bottle was produced, but because the patent date for this style of bottle is 1925, that would make the one on eBay a pretty early example. I'd consider bidding on it if it was in better shape, but I'm actually hoping to find an even earlier one, if they exist, and one in better shape than the one on eBay. ( I'm particular these days and only purchase bottles in near-mint or mint condition). 

*Big Chief ~ Root Glass Company ~ 1929*

(I haven't checked yet, but expect the seller has posted the info and pic about Root by now that he mentioned in his reply).


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

P.S. I guess I misunderstood the seller - the picture he referred to in his reply was attached to my personal email and not with the listing, at least not yet. Anyway, he sent me three pictures and the one here is the 29 on the heel to the right of ROOT. But what's weird now is, his heading says "1929 Patent" but you can clearly see the 1925 patent date in this picture. Oh well, I better quit while I'm ahead ... *29*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> Quick update thus far ... Earliest Embossed Big Chief = 1928Earliest ACL Big Chief = 1941



These dates still stand - but continuing my search for earlier examples. I suppose I should trust the ACL Book listing for the 1939 Safford, Arizona ACL bottle, but I'll put a hold on that one until further confirmation, or an even earlier acl can be found.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

Safford, Arizona Big Chief ...

I just found this. Check it out.

It looks like an Owens-Illinois *1939 *to me. What say you'all? Be sure and read the description, it's quite interesting. Click on the picture and follow the > for more pics

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/extremely-acl-big-chief-coca-cola-291695004 

*23 <(I)> 9   =  Owens-Illinois ~ Plant #23/Los Angeles, Calif ~ 1939*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 26, 2014)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> SODAPOPBOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*New Update ... (Thus Far)* *Earliest Embossed Big Chief = 1928**Earliest ACL Big Chief = 1939* I gotta get me one of those Safford bottles!  []


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 27, 2014)

I will have to agree on the 1939 date. With all that I have learned here. Great work again Bob! This thread makes me want to start collecting Big Chief's! Instant Big chief collection.http://www.ebay.com/itm/L...mp;hash=item2c8a75cf88


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

I found two new contenders for the earliest embossed Big Chief bottles. Both bottles were made by Root Glass and both have the December 29, 1925 patent date. The bottles are similar in style but not identical. Notice that the Raton, New Mexico bottle has a ring around the neck whereas the Natchez, Mississippi bottle does not. The Natchez bottle is a 9 ounce but the Raton bottle does not indicate a size. But irregardless of their likeness, both are marked with ...

*ROOT 27* 


1.  Natchez, Mississipi ~ 9 Ounce ~ No Ring

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rare-natchez-miss-embossed-root-big-chief-soda


2.  Raton, New Mexico ~ Size Unknown ~ Has Ring ~ Also marked with 4253 A 

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/big-chief-raton-new-mexico-western-embossed


3.  Notice the original patent image has the neck ring, which might be an indication of the earlier bottles


(Continuing to search for a 1925 or 1926, if they exist - In the meantime we have a new update)


*Earliest Embossed Big Chief = 1927*
*Earliest ACL Big Chief = 1939*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

*Latest *Big Chief Bottles ... As I said in my opening sentence "this is a work in progress." I have just now begun my search for the latest Big Chief's and so far have come up with ... Latest *Embossed *Big Chief = *1958*Latest *ACL *Big Chief = *1972* Because I expect to find dates later than these, I will not be posting too much about these later bottles until I do a considerable amount of more searching. If you know of any bottles later than these particular dates, please share them with us.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

Combined Update ... (Thus Far) *Earliest Embossed = 1927**Latest Embossed = 1958**Earliest ACL = 1939**Latest ACL = 1972*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's the 1958 embossed bottle currently on eBay ... (I'm still searching for a decent picture of a 1972 or later ACL. So far I have only found newspaper references to it, which did not have a picture of the bottle itself) eBay link for the embossed 1958 ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/COLLECTORS-1958-BIG-CHIEF-CROME-9oz-EMBOSSED-COCA-COLA-SODA-POP-BOTTLE-3-/301293067866?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4626775e5a I'm not sure what the word CROME refers to but intend to research it. Notice the bottle has the older Owens-Illinois mark ... 7 <(I)> 58 I'm tempted to purchase this bottle but holding off to see if I can find a later example. My plan is to purchase the earliest and latest Big Chief's (embossed and acl) that I can find. Bottle is from Clinton, Missouri and marked Coca Cola 1.  Bottle2.  Base


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm upping the *latest acl *to *1974* or *1975* Chris Weide list one on his website which has a picture that can be found by scrolling to ... #SN317186E    1975    Big Chief However, when you click on the number to see the picture, the date says 1974. But whether 1974 or 1975, it's later than the 1972 acl I mentioned. Note:  Chris' pictures are Copyrighted and he does not like for anyone to save and post them. I'll look around and see if I can find a picture of the same bottle that's not copyrighted.  http://ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/SODATRADhold.HTM


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

*Hold The Press!* I found a *1938 ACL* ... Link is to a 2012 forum thread by member JayBeck https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/1938-Big-Chief-ACL-Bottle-m479991.aspx Jay's bottle is from Eugene, Oregon. Notice it has the same image on the label as the 1939 Safford, Arizona bottle. But the bottle style is different ... 1.  Jay's 1938 bottle from Eugene, Oregon2.  Another Eugene, Oregon example I found a picture of, but no date3.  The 1939 Safford, Arizona bottle for comparison


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

I took a quick look around and found this base picture of a 1938 Eugene, Oregon Big Chief ACL *20 <(I)> 8* At first glance the 8 looks like a 6 but I did a forensic examination of it and its definitely an *8*


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 27, 2014)

P.S. I have a sneaking suspicion the 1938 Eugene, Oregon bottle is going to be the earliest Big Chief ACL in existence. But we'll see 'bout that when all is said and done!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2014)

*New Update ... (Thus Far)* *Earliest Embossed = 1927*
*Latest Embossed = 1958*
*Earliest ACL = 1938*
*Latest ACL = 1974-75  *(But still needs further confirmation) 1.  Big Chief acl like the one on Chris Weide's website, which he list as a 1974-752.  Earliest Big Chief Ad I have found so far ~ Mason City Globe-Gazette ~ Iowa ~ July 31, 19313.  Latest Big Chief Ad I have found so far ~ Brownsville Herald ~ Texas ~ August 23, 1973


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2014)

Dates unknown on these bottles, but the picture is too cool not to share ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2014)

sandchip said:
			
		

> Great stuff, especially the root beer stand.  Merchandising at its best.



sandchip I thought you might enjoy these additional pictures of the Kansas City root beer stand ... 1.  Side view ~ Date unknown2.  Old photograph ~ Marked on the back w/ August 22, 1940


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2014)

The green and one next to it are pretty neat-looking--so many variations!
As for the stand... that is not something you see every day, and might give little kids either wide-eyed wonder, or nightmarish terror. Heh.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2014)

This morning I purchased the 1958 embossed Big Chief / Crome / Coca Cola / Clinton, Missouri bottle and paid a total of $47.24 for it. I suppose I could have waited a few days and possibly got it for less, but I didn't want to mess around with bidding and possibly risk not getting it. The main reasons I decided to purchase it are ...

1.  I strongly suspect that 1958 might be the latest date for an "embossed" Big Chief.
2.  It appears to be in excellent condition.
3.  I researched other sales for the same bottle but 1958 is latest date I could find. There were quite a few I found that were dated earlier but the one I bought was the latest.

Note: The Coca Cola Bottling Company in Clinton, Missouri used to be owned and operated by *Carl A. Crome*, who was the bottler of my Big Chief bottle. I did some research on Crome Bottling but couldn't find a date when they ceased operation but I did discover they were in business during the early 1920s to at least the late 1950s when my bottle was produced.   

3.  Bill Porter's book list several Coca Cola hobbleskirts for Clinton, Missouri starting with 1915. But for the 6 1/2 Ounce hobbleskirt, which were issued between "about 1958 and 1965" Bill has placed the letter "U" in the space which indicates a 6 1/2 Ounce hobbleskirt is either unknown to exist or might never have been made.

4.  I'm betting the Crome Coca Cola bottling franchise went out of business in the late 1950s and that my Big Chief bottle was one of the last to be made by them, and possibly the last embossed Big Chief to be made by anyone. ??? (This is the main reason I bought the bottle). 

Side Note: Carl A. Crome was born in 1883 and died in 1960 at the age of 77 

Here's a picture of the bottle again plus a picture of the old Coca Cola Bottling building in Clinton, Missouri.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 28, 2014)

Neat bottle, cool building!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2014)

1.  Here's a portion of the Missouri listings from Bill Porter's Coca Cola book. Notice the "U" for the 6 1/2 Ounce Clinton bottle. 2.  Also from Bill's book showing the issue dates for the various hobbleskirts. Especially notice the issue dates for the 6 1/2 Ounce bottles. 2.  Rarity definitions from Bill's book.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Aug 28, 2014)

P.S. Please be sure and let me know if an "embossed" Big Chief ever turns up that's dated later than 1958. That way I can pull out what little hair I have left, not to mention screaming out loud "what the heck was I thinking when I paid good money for the *second or third latest embossed Big Chief*."  []


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 28, 2014)

Okay thanks for all the info I will keep my eyes open!


----------



## iggyworf (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanx for all the great info!!!!!!!!! I will now add big chief bottles to my searches.


----------



## squirtbob (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Bob, I wonder if you could get any Big Chief answers from this listing on ebay. Large Big Chief Soda Bottle Collection (186 total)


----------

